
Claude Shannon “Known for” section - ZeljkoS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Shannon
======
skadamat
Dear god:

Information theory A Mathematical Theory of Communication A Symbolic Analysis
of Relay and Switching Circuits Beta distribution Binary code Block cipher
Boolean algebra Channel capacity Computer chess Data compression Digital
electronics Digital Revolution Digital subscriber line Edge coloring Entropy
in information theory Entropy (information theory) Entropy power inequality
Error-correcting codes with feedback Evaluation function Financial signal
processing Information processing Information-theoretic security Innovation
(signal processing) Key size Logic gate Logic synthesis Models of
communication n-gram Noisy channel coding theorem Nyquist–Shannon sampling
theorem One-time pad Product cipher Pulse-code modulation Rate–distortion
theory Sampling Shannon–Fano coding Shannon–Hartley law Shannon capacity
Shannon entropy Shannon's expansion Shannon index Shannon's Maxim Shannon
multigraph Shannon number Shannon security Shannon's source coding theorem
Shannon switching game Shannon-Weaver model of communication Stream cipher
Switching circuit theory Symbolic dynamics Uncertainty coefficient Units of
information Useless machine Wearable computer Whittaker–Shannon interpolation
formula

